# UHC revised anesthesia payment policy



## ilvchopin (Aug 6, 2009)

Can anyone explain about this new anesthesia payment policy that was in the Edgeblast?  It seems to say not to put the modifiers and time in minutes on the claim anymore?  Is that the only change?  Will we just submit the 00100-01999 codes and surgery codes and that's it?  Please answer.
Thanks.


----------



## pamtienter (Aug 6, 2009)

It says that if you are reporting anesthesia services, they will only accept the anesthesia codes 00100-01999 with the modifiers, instead of allowing a CPT code from outside that range with an anesthesia modifier. So if you have a CPT code for the procedure, it will have to be crosswalked to the anesthesia code for the claim. Minutes are still reported. 

If the anesthesia provider is reporting performing a procedure, they would use the CPT code to report the procedure without anesthesia modifiers since they wouldn't need it on an non-anesthesia code.

I hope that helps.


----------

